# Bluewater/ weed lines help



## Spearo66

How's it going guys!
I'm a new member her looking for some advice, me and my buddies have done plenty of reef fishing but we're looking for hitting the bluewater this spring/summer for Wahoo, Dolphin etc. I know both are frequently found around weed lines (sargassum) but where do I find these weed lines? I fish out of Pensacola and was told to troll the dropoff where the chevron oil rig and the orkensky is that correct? And what time of year will these weed lines show up? We're limited to about 30 or 49 miles out. Not looking for yall to give away secret spots but just the time of year and general vacinity. Thank!


----------



## Cap'n Davey

Weedlines move and break apart and form depending on the currents, seas etc. There is no set place to find them. You just look for them (basically) south of the Edge. Some years are better than others. Last year I found a few (unproductive) weedines. Years back found extremely active football fields of it! Once it warms up, they will be there.


----------



## panhandleslim

Warm water and current pushes from the south; then a reverse trend in the wind helps them to form.


----------



## purple haze

Some good advise has already be given. Also take in consideration that Sargasso grass is not always on the surface. In may be suspended down 10 to 300 feet in the water column. During the day as the water warms it will make its way to the surface. That is were a copy of Hiltons comes in handy. Look at the contour lines along with the current. As that is were you will most likely see a rip. With the rip is will aid the grass and other debris to come to the surface forming a line most likely. If this condition continues for several days you will see that line you look for. There are other factors to consider but this will give you some to think about for the next three months. Don't forget about the Mississippi hint hint.


----------



## Fielro

Welcome to the forum. Lots of good advice


----------



## bombtosser

Ripcharts and hiltons, do yourself a favor and find experienced blue water fisherman. to take the first time. It'll save you a whole season of driving around hoping fish will bite


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

Welcome to the forum! Much good advice given- so I'll just echo most of what has already been said. 
Looking for warmer temps, weedlines are depended on currents and winds (hit and miss)- this past year we spent a lot of time on the water within our limited area for a 22' boat and didn't really hook up with productive weed lines. So some seasons are better than others, and some good luck is involved- But let me add, *always keep your eyes open! *You're looking for more than that floating stuff on the water- watch out for birds too (of course). Low flyers as well as high flying scouts. Don't pass an opportunity to drop a couple Dolphin Delight and troll around a school of baitfish or a couple weed mats (as long as you're not in a hurry to get somewhere) for some "peanuts". There could be a monster cruising behind them! 
If you are really serious about offshore, get a subscription to Hiltons or Riptide.
* I think we typically work harder and drive farther in the early part of the season (March-May?), it gets a little easier in that middle of the summer- but the HOT weather can create its own difficulties (June-Aug), and see more of those desired pelagics closer in and easier to find as we hit Sept- Nov (this is always depending on the climate and how hard our winters have been).
I like the idea of having some one "seasoned" help show you around at first, and even if only running 20-40 miles out or so, lets always keep that safety gear maintained and in easy reach!
I'm sure more posts from those eager to pitch in are to come.
Hope this has been helpful!
Mike


----------



## djbradley

"*always keep your eyes open! "*

Yep, I found a school of chicken dolphin this past summer on a floating root that wasn't sticking out of the water more than 5 or 6 inches. Never know what you will find out there.


----------



## Cap'n Davey

I was remiss in mentioning Hiltons, which, I have and use. Do yourself a favor and put a little cash towards Hiltons and save yourself a ton of cash, and time, simply looking to stumble on a weedline yourself.

I also want to echo a previous post which made a VERY IMPORTANT POINT. When you go, take an *EPIRB and an Inflatable Life Raft!!!!!*


----------



## Tom Hilton

*weedlines/bluewater*

Howdy,
Here is an explanation of what is going on right now - waay out there.

The first shot is a standard sea temp shot, based on a temp range of 46 to 82 degrees.

The second shot is a custom shot of the image above where the temp range has been cut down from a 36 degree range (46-82) to a 7 degree range (68-75). The key on sea temps is the broader the range, the more diffuse and less useable the image is. The tighter the range, the more in focus and useable it becomes. You can see the primary break where I have overlaid a route - this will be a killer weedline. There are lines out in the area that are noteworthy and were virtually undetectable on the original shot.

The third shot is a newer image taken about 9 hours later than the first shot - you can see and measure the difference between the route and the latest position of the line as it is moving eastward. This gives you information on how to intercept it at the time when your boat is actually out there relative to the times shown on the images.

The next shot is the chlorophyll shot - you can see that there is a color change associated with this primary break as well as the general water clarity in the area.

The last shot shows the surface currents which seem to be rather strong in the area - this is a warm core eedy that recently broke free from the loop current.

Many of the waypoints shown (such as the Q4000, drillships, and semisubmersibles) are also dynamic information as they are not permanent rigs and move around - it is of great interest to see these structures (as well as the other permanent waypoints shown) relative to the images above.

Lastly, you can save all of the standard as well as custom shots that you make to your account, then download them into your smart device (apple or droid) to navigate upon. It's just like looking at the website - same exact images, same waypoints all come with you, same icon, except now YOU are an icon on the image. You can create routes to waypoints, tempbreaks, color changes - whatever, then compare your position and route to all of the other different parameters to give you an idea, while you are actually out there on the water, the overall picture.

Hope that helps to show just how much things can change in just a few hours. Of course, if you have any questions, feel free to contact me directly.

All the best,
Tom Hilton
713-530-2267
[email protected]


----------



## Scout800

Tom, I appreciate all you do for the Rec anglers. I will be making the switch from ripcharts to your service.


----------



## tbaxl

Tom Hilton said:


> Howdy,
> Here is an explanation of what is going on right now - waay out there.
> 
> The first shot is a standard sea temp shot, based on a temp range of 46 to 82 degrees.
> 
> The second shot is a custom shot of the image above where the temp range has been cut down from a 36 degree range (46-82) to a 7 degree range (68-75). The key on sea temps is the broader the range, the more diffuse and less useable the image is. The tighter the range, the more in focus and useable it becomes. You can see the primary break where I have overlaid a route - this will be a killer weedline. There are lines out in the area that are noteworthy and were virtually undetectable on the original shot.
> 
> The third shot is a newer image taken about 9 hours later than the first shot - you can see and measure the difference between the route and the latest position of the line as it is moving eastward. This gives you information on how to intercept it at the time when your boat is actually out there relative to the times shown on the images.
> 
> The next shot is the chlorophyll shot - you can see that there is a color change associated with this primary break as well as the general water clarity in the area.
> 
> The last shot shows the surface currents which seem to be rather strong in the area - this is a warm core eedy that recently broke free from the loop current.
> 
> Many of the waypoints shown (such as the Q4000, drillships, and semisubmersibles) are also dynamic information as they are not permanent rigs and move around - it is of great interest to see these structures (as well as the other permanent waypoints shown) relative to the images above.
> 
> Lastly, you can save all of the standard as well as custom shots that you make to your account, then download them into your smart device (apple or droid) to navigate upon. It's just like looking at the website - same exact images, same waypoints all come with you, same icon, except now YOU are an icon on the image. You can create routes to waypoints, tempbreaks, color changes - whatever, then compare your position and route to all of the other different parameters to give you an idea, while you are actually out there on the water, the overall picture.
> 
> Hope that helps to show just how much things can change in just a few hours. Of course, if you have any questions, feel free to contact me directly.
> 
> All the best,
> Tom Hilton
> 713-530-2267
> [email protected]


This is the only reason you need to purchase a Hilton subscription. By the way Tom, if you read this, I will be renewing shortly.


----------



## mpaulk98

Tom,
I can't find your app in android play store. What is it called?


----------



## Tom Hilton

Rt-nav


----------



## mpaulk98

Is it available for Android? 
Sorry to keep on about it, but Google play will not pull it up.


----------



## Tom Hilton

Sorry - too many things on my plate getting ready for Miami.

It's Realtime-Navigator

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.zcomputing.rt_nav.app


----------



## mpaulk98

Got it,
Thanks Tom. Good luck in Miami.


----------



## BajaBob

*Weedlines*

With your limited range just head towards the Nipple until you come across a weed line. They often build during spring, summer and fall. The currents flowing north with the wind blowing south builds the weed lines and the upwelling along the edge creates rips that hold larger objects as well. Anything floating deserves attention. Scan the water for anything floating; don't just fall asleep!! The first photo is a fairly small bush that was loaded with tripletail. The second photo is a large weed line that held lots of peanut dolphin. The third photo is of the peanuts swarming. The fourth photo is a boat swept out to sea during the big rain event. We caught nothing off it because it was too easy to see so it drew a lot of fishing pressure. Just put in your time from the Nipple to the Elbow and you will load the boat.

Bob


----------



## ashcreek

Here are the two best pieces of advice you will get on here! 

1st contact Chris V he works at Sams bait and tackle in Orange Beach and for a small fee he will go fishing with you on your boat and show you the ropes of how to go out there and catch fish on your boat so you are comfortable fishing blue water on your own and will be comfortable with the tackle, trolling speeds and distances you troll different lures. 

2nd subscribe to Hiltons and take Toms advice and CALL HIM!!!! When you have watch the videos and read the instructions and planned you trip that is when you pick up the phone and call him. Tell him what you did and why you picked your course and he will tell you what to do differently and help you adjust your course. A couple of those calls and you will be self sufficient! 

You can be stubborn and spend 5 times what the above will cost and have learned half of what they can do for you in very short order! Save up a couple bucks plan an overnighter with Chris then plan your trip on Hiltons and call Tom! If you don't listen to anything else please listen to the above!!!


----------



## Wicked rods

Welcome to the forum. As you see these guys are really good on giving you info. Listen to the info, study the info you find, and always plan each and every time because things change in a moment notice. This steps will save money and time. Good luck and we are glad to have you


----------



## Wicked rods

Welcome to the forum. As you see these guys are really good on giving you info. Listen to the info, study the info you find, and always plan each and every time because things change in a moment notice. This steps will save money and time. Good luck and we are glad to have you


----------



## matttheboatman

Spearo66 said:


> How's it going guys!
> I'm a new member her looking for some advice, me and my buddies have done plenty of reef fishing but we're looking for hitting the bluewater this spring/summer for Wahoo, Dolphin etc. I know both are frequently found around weed lines (sargassum) but where do I find these weed lines? I fish out of Pensacola and was told to troll the dropoff where the chevron oil rig and the orkensky is that correct? And what time of year will these weed lines show up? We're limited to about 30 or 49 miles out. Not looking for yall to give away secret spots but just the time of year and general vacinity. Thank!


Some great advice given by all the other posters. Weedlines are my favorite spots to fish the northern Gulf. You never know WHAT CREATURE will grab your line. 

Yes, I use Hiltons to know pretty sure before leaving where I will likely find a strong weedline. 

Here are a couple of basics:

1. The push (currents) need to have been active for a few days to build the weed together. They form more easily during the higher tidal movements around the new moon and full moon.

2. Big wind days blow the weeds all over the place and sometimes make it unfishable in a trolling situation - so best to go after a period of time of slack winds.

3. Some weedlines are devoid of life. You may have stumbled on a section that was blown off the main line and the bait is on the mainline. Keep hunting for the line that holds the bait.

4. Long lines require you to find the bait too. I look for where the line has either 1 huge patch or better yet where there is an elbow. If you are trolling east to west and you see boats up ahead trolling north and south - between you is the elbow which is surely holding bait and the fish. 

5. The absolute best lines are those that have a good vertical component to them. If the push is so strong that you can see weeds 10' deep, you have reach your desired destination!

and one final piece of advice on weed lines...

6. Don't leave the fish to find the fish. If you find a weed line holding bait, and has large brown debris like stumps or logs or old encrusted hawsers - Don't leave it!!! You might have arrived at 10:00 am and the bite just turned off but will be on again at 3:00 pm. If the bait is there, the fish will be there too. Change your technique - try different stuff, but don't leave it. Try changing up your trolling spread to include some deeper runners.Try pitching live bait under the biggest patch. Try putting a live bait down 200'. Try deep jigging for wahoo with diamond jigs. Try the green side of the line. Keep trying different stuff until you get the fish. 

Good luck, tight lines.

Matt


----------



## JVT

The post from Tom Hilton is the reason I subscribe to Hilton's. He has an obvious passion for our sport, actively supports the recreational fishermen, and spends an inordinate amount of time giving one-on-one tutorials to subscribers to his service.

His service has inherent value beyond the cost.


----------



## youngbloodr2

im downloading this app for my little bay boat. It looks really helpful


----------



## Fowl Mood

I too am new to the blue water fishing. I've met Chris at Sam's on canal rd in OB and he will give you some great advice and it's amazing how much fishing tackle that he has crammed in that store( every thing you need). I have also just purchased Hilton's service, MONEY WELL SPENT!!! A lot of my experience is from blind luck and burning fuel but I am hooked and intend to invest what it takes to learn how to find fish. This place is great to read the post even from a year ago and get tips on what should be biting and technique.
Good Luck and post Pics when you go!!


----------

